# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Kijkoperatie knie gehad, maar niks gevonden

## MvdSar

Hallo,

Ik ben 18 jaar, en loop al maanden lang rond met knieklachten na een skie ongeval. ik heb alles al gehad. Röntgenfoto en MRi maar daar zagen ze een meniscusleasie en bakers cyste op.
Ik ben dus gisteren geopereerd, maar ze hebben nu helemaal niks kunnen vinden... Terwij op de MRI wel iets te zien was. ik heb maanden niks gedaan en thuis gezeten. Als ik langer loop/sta etc, heb ik hier dagen last van. 
Ik heb ook fysio maanden lang gehad, en bij veel bewegen word de knie warm en dik. Maar toch hebben ze niks gevonden met de operatie, wat ik erg raar vind... Ik ben bij dat skieongeval wel heel erg raar terecht gekomen, dus kan het niet wat anders mogelijk zijn? 

Ik hoop dat er iemand is die hetzelfde heeft, en mij meer kan vertellen. Ik heb over 2 weken controle, en dan ga ik zeker navragen of ze verder kunnen onderzoeken. Desnoods iets met de heup of rug onderzoeken. Het moet toch ergens vandaan komen?! 

Groetjes,
MvdSar

----------


## Leontien

Wat vreemd dat ze niets kunnen vinden terwijl er wel aanwijsbare klachten zijn. Als er op de MRI wel iets te zien valt, moet dat toch te achterhalen kunnen zijn? Helaas voor jou heb ik er geen ervaring mee en kan ik je geen antwoord geven waar je iets aan hebt. Misschien iemand anders?

----------


## MvdSar

Ja dat vind ik ook! maar moet morgen terug naar de Orthopeed, dus ga wel verder vragen

----------


## Adike

Als homeopaat zou ik wel in een consult willen bekijken of ik het holistisch op kan lossen.

----------


## Flogiston

De homeopaat zegt:
"Als homeopaat zou ik in een consult willen bekijken hoe ik je kan helpen."

De acupuncturist zegt:
"Als acunpuncturist zou ik in een consult willen bekijken hoe ik je kan helpen."

De iriscopist zegt:
"Als iriscopist zou ik in een consult willen bekijken hoe ik je kan helpen."

De neuroloog zegt:
"Als neuroloog zou ik in een consult willen bekijken hoe ik je kan helpen."

De orthopeed zegt:
"Als orthopeed zou ik in een consult willen bekijken hoe ik je kan helpen."

De fysiotherapeut zegt:
"Als fysiotherapeut zou ik in een consult willen bekijken hoe ik je kan helpen."

Enzovoort.

Snap je nu waarom het niet zo zinvol is om op deze manier reclame te maken voor jezelf? Zeker niet als je dat doet in zowat elke draad die je tegenkomt?

Ik verzoek je dan ook te stoppen met het volspammen van deze site met zelfpromotie.

----------


## Adike

Als professionele hulpverlener ga ik in op een vraag op deze site als ik mogelijkheden zie om iemand te helpen. Dit doe ik zorgvuldig en zal een consult noodzakelijk zijn. Ik ga niet meer in op de reacties van Flogiston.

----------


## Flogiston

Je hebt kennelijk nog steeds de boodschap nog niet begrepen. Goed, nogmaals dan. Herhaling schijnt te werken, dus hopelijk helpt dit:

Als professionele hulpverlener gaat een homeopaat in op een vraag op deze site als hij mogelijkheden ziet om iemand te helpen. Dat doet hij zorgvuldig, daarom zal hij een consult bij zichzelf aanbevelen.

Als professionele hulpverlener gaat een acupuncturist in op een vraag op deze site als hij mogelijkheden ziet om iemand te helpen. Dat doet hij zorgvuldig, daarom zal hij een consult bij zichzelf aanbevelen.

Als professionele hulpverlener gaat een iriscopist in op een vraag op deze site als hij mogelijkheden ziet om iemand te helpen. Dat doet hij zorgvuldig, daarom zal hij een consult bij zichzelf aanbevelen.

Als professionele hulpverlener gaat een neuroloog in op een vraag op deze site als hij mogelijkheden ziet om iemand te helpen. Dat doet hij zorgvuldig, daarom zal hij een consult bij zichzelf aanbevelen.

Als professionele hulpverlener gaat een orthopeed in op een vraag op deze site als hij mogelijkheden ziet om iemand te helpen. Dat doet hij zorgvuldig, daarom zal hij een consult bij zichzelf aanbevelen.

Als professionele hulpverlener gaat een fysiotherapeut in op een vraag op deze site als hij mogelijkheden ziet om iemand te helpen. Dat doet hij zorgvuldig, daarom zal hij een consult bij zichzelf aanbevelen.

Enzovoort.

Snap je nu waarom het niet zo zinvol is om op deze manier reclame te maken voor jezelf? Zeker niet als je dat doet in zowat elke draad die je tegenkomt?

Ik verzoek je dan ook te stoppen met het volspammen van deze site met zelfpromotie.

----------

